# For Sale, *Not Mine* BUT Great Deal!



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

I was poking around Facebook Marketplace this morning and I figured someone would be interested, great deal at $165 obo BUT it has a cracked block....






Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com





Sorry if this is in the wrong section, Mods please feel free to move it if you think it is necessary.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Newington, CT, if anyone is interested


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What a steal, damn shame that wasn't close by me!!.


----------



## 1967Craftsman's (Sep 2, 2020)

Sold sold sold! I hope someone here got it


----------

